# Peachy's First Road Trip (with Kylie and Autumn too!)



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Peachy Pie has now experienced his first road-trip with Kylie, Autumn and me! 
Well, half of his first road-trip since we'll be driving back home sometime next week. 

Peachy was a very good little fellow during our 7 ½ hour drive.

Here are some pictures of our journey from our home in Virginia to my sister's home in Ohio.

This is as close as I can get to you with these cage bars in my way. Are you SURE that Turkey Buzzard can't get me in here?


Hey, Kylie and Autumn! Want to join me in a sing along?


Hmmmm, the dog in that car over there is pretty cute!


Kylie, I don't think we're in Virginia anymore!


Mom! I'm tired of being in this cage now!


Could it be?? YES! It IS a flock of sheep! 


I don't know why Mom won't stop the car and let me go herd those sheep. I'd have 'em in their pen in no time.


I'm being a really good boy!


Excuse me - could we please have a potty break now?


Wouldn't it be faster to fly to Ohio? Uhhh, just askin'!


Would you like me to drive for awhile?


Are we there yet? Are we there yet?
​
Maybe Mom will take a few more pictures either before we go home or on our way home. 

Thanks for taking the time to look!
:wave:*


----------



## hannahrochelle (Feb 27, 2012)

They all seem so chilled out and very well behaved  Well done for surviving the trip with three animals!


----------



## Passenger (Aug 5, 2011)

Awh, adorable pictures, Deb! :loveeyes: I love the "Mom! I'm tired of being in this cage now!" one.


----------



## Shahzadi (Jan 1, 2010)

Awe those are such cute pictures! They all looked like they had fun. 

Diego recently went on a trip to BC with me as well. 14 hours there and 14 back. I didn't think of takings pics though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budgiekin (Feb 23, 2006)

So awesome Deb! Everyone looks pretty chilled out. Congratulations on the gang traveling so well! More pictures please!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks everyone.

Kylie and Autumn are great travelers. I was wondering if having Peachy in the car too would alter their behavior but it didn't bother them a single bit. 

If Peachy does as well when we head home as he did coming here, I'm sure this will only be his first of many trips to visit my sister.*


----------



## Amber2001 (Apr 17, 2013)

You have some pretty darn gorgeous animals! I'm glad the trip there went smooth and hope for the same back home.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Your peachy wasn't to sure about the car ride. Your dogs look like they are enjoying the car ride. I love the collie dogs. I remember watching a programme called Lassie. Beautiful photos Deb? Your dogs look so funny. The one where where they say are we there yet are we there yet that is so cute and peachy hanging onto the cage wire very cute. Love to see more photos Deb. oh by the way congratulations to your dogs and peachy for travelling well. What happened to your budgies did they stay with friends.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Lovely pictures, I'm glad the car ride went well for everyone!


----------



## Wiki (Feb 25, 2012)

What lovely fur and feather friends you have there! Glad you had a great trip over, hope it's a smooth one for the way back too!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*What?? No Dairy Queen? LOL C'mon momma, we want blizzards*


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Those are great photos! I can only imagine the people you are driving by looking over into your car  "2 dogs, a bird, and a lady! some car load!" :laughing: Was Peachy helping you navigate?*


----------



## Crazy_Bird_Lady (Jul 30, 2012)

Your animals are all beautiful and your captions for them were super cute. I hope you enjoy your stay at your sister's and have a great trip home!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


JuliosMom said:



Those are great photos! I can only imagine the people you are driving by looking over into your car  "2 dogs, a bird, and a lady! some car load!" :laughing: Was Peachy helping you navigate?

Click to expand...

Peachy was helping me navigate! *


----------



## aka.pody (Mar 18, 2008)

Well would you look at Peachy all grown and traveling with the big kids. 
He was a good little boy all the way. I'm sure Kylie and Autumn had a little talk with Peachy beforehand and explained everything about road trips.
I'm glad you all had a good time. More pictures please.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Peachy wants to sit on the steering wheel on our way back to Virginia. I'm trying to explain to him that both of us can't drive at the same time and he's still too small. :laughing:*


----------



## thepennywhistle (Dec 23, 2011)

*Everyone looks like they're having a wonderful
time with this road trip. I'm glad to hear that
Peachie got to come along with you. This is quite
a big adventure for such a little guy *


----------



## PipSqueakZ (Nov 24, 2011)

*Deb, you take the most AWESOME photo's and you
caption them so well. I always love looking at them! 
My chihuahua, Charlie has always been a very good
traveller. Don't know about the birds though! *


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Cutest carload Ever! 
Kylie and Autumn look so patient; I'm sure Peachy can get on their last nerve, but everyone is doing great together, by the looks of it!
As always, So enjoy your captions! A real treat.*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Kylie and Autumn both tolerate the birds very well. :thumbsup:

Kylie doesn't like being in my bedroom when all six birds get going really loudly, but otherwise the pups pretty much ignore them.*


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2013)

*Omg those little pups are so very very cute!!! (i know they aren't pups.. but i call every dog a pup haha)

Poor Peachy haha looking really bored bless him, i know he's not a budgie either but he has also burrowed his way into my budgienap list *


----------

